# front mech clamp size 2005 teramo



## kieranza (Jan 24, 2008)

hi 

just bought a teramo 2005 frame to build up around campy chorus group.

its seat post is 31.6 but what is the outer diameter of the seat tube?  

the frame came with a clamp but i was wondering if i can simply fit a standard braze on front mech to that existing clamp or should i just buy a new front mech with the right size clamp?

thanks

kieran


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

My 07 Vortex came with a proprietary shaped braze-on clamp. A regular clamp would not work. I would just go with a braze on FD as the manufacturer intended.


----------

